# An Excellent Jointer For the Right Applications



## Artie623 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have the same one. The dust collection seems to be 90%+ effective, it's quieter than my DeWalt 735, the instructions were crap… and to tell you the truth… I think mine can do with a little tweaking…. I just have to put some quiet time aside to spend with it. For the money, and the compact size, I'm happy with the unit. A big Powermatic would be nice… IF I had the space… and my projects are mostly modest in size anyway… so yup… all is good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the Delta version…only used it once or twice about 20 years ago. Still have it, but it collects more dust than it should. Good luck.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the same model minus the black coating and I also have the Cutech Professional CT model 13" planer.
Both have worked great for me so far. These little machines a perfect for the small shop.
I've had a few big machines. 
My largest was an old(battleship)Porter 12" jointer and an old (green)Powermatic 18" planer 3 phase. 
Wish I still had them but don't really need or have space/power for those big units anymore.


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> I have the same model minus the black coating and I also have the Cutech Professional CT model 13" planer.
> Both have worked great for me so far. These little machines a perfect for the small shop.
> I ve had a few big machines.
> My largest was an old(battleship)Porter 12" jointer and an old (green)Powermatic 18" planer 3 phase.
> ...


Honestly, I have a friend who has the 6" non coated and I don't see an advantage to the coating-yet. The extensions are better than I thought and enables me to larger pieces. I will probably get a cast iron model someday but this one is pretty impressive for the size.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I have an older 6" Cutech without the extension tables. It's a great machine. I'm envious of the newer model!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Interesting. Probably never find a used one but it seems like a real space saver for my small shop. Spiral cutter too. But spendy compared to a used Grizzly or Jet full sized. Hmmm….


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Interesting. Probably never find a used one but it seems like a real space saver for my small shop. Spiral cutter too. But spendy compared to a used Grizzly or Jet full sized. Hmmm….
> 
> - Andybb


It will never replace replace a solid cast iron jet, powermatic, or grizzly but at the price point, it works really well. I think I will upgrade some day if I can find a good used big ole cast iron jointer, but for now, it does the job


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Cutech has reformed as a new brand Wahuda Tools. They still support the Cutech line and parts on their site. Just an FYI as I was trying to find stuff about pricing.

They have a new version of the 8" jointer here with a cast iron top otherwise it looks substantially the same except more money. My wife told me to go ahead and press the button as a present so when I get it, I'll post a review after a while on this model.


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

> Cutech has reformed as a new brand Wahuda Tools. They still support the Cutech line and parts on their site. Just an FYI as I was trying to find stuff about pricing.
> 
> They have a new version of the 8" jointer here with a cast iron top otherwise it looks substantially the same except more money. My wife told me to go ahead and press the button as a present so when I get it, I ll post a review after a while on this model.
> 
> - sepeck


The addition of the cast iron top will be a nice upgrade although the current one I have seems to be holding up nicely and was only slightly out on being co-planar and easy to adjust. The 4 sided blades will also be nice. I ordered an additional set of two sided for the Cutech but I wonder if the new 4 sided ones will work in there. The fence tightening mechanism still looks roughly the same. I was hoping they would improve on that. The levers can get in each others way.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

> The addition of the cast iron top will be a nice upgrade although the current one I have seems to be holding up nicely and was only slightly out on being co-planar and easy to adjust. The 4 sided blades will also be nice. I ordered an additional set of two sided for the Cutech but I wonder if the new 4 sided ones will work in there. The fence tightening mechanism still looks roughly the same. I was hoping they would improve on that. The levers can get in each others way.
> 
> - Knotheadwilly


I was planning on picking up one of the Cutech myself, but when I saw the new one, plus free shipping (in Dec they had free replacement blades too but I missed that) I figured I'd upgrade. Shipping for 70 lbs can't be cheap. I'm just a low volume hobbyist so this think should be fine. I see on reviews for the comparable budget joiners (Wen/Rikon/Etc) they all have basically the same fence so as long as I don't abuse it and am careful it should be fine.


----------



## Cutech (Feb 20, 2020)

We are pleased to hear your honest review of the Cutech benchtop 8" jointer. Cutech takes customer comments seriously and we are always looking for ways to better our machines.

Cutech is aware of misleading advertising that the company has rebranded. Cutech has not rebranded to any other name. We are working to correct the situation. We have a new authorized distributor located in San Diego, CA and a new website, http://www.cutechtools.us. Cutech benchtop woodworking machines and accessories are available on our website.

In response to Knotheadwilly, the 8" Cutech jointer continues to use the 2-sided inserts. The 4-sided inserts will not work on Cutech machines. We enjoy seeing your workshop come together in the photos. Please keep us updated!


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

... I found a press release, not an advertisement, when searching for Cutech Jointers. I found it because they used to sell on their website and Amazon and they all disappeared. (I looked at Amazon for the reviews) and searches lead me to Wahuda back in December.

So, looking into this more, it appears, from the press release, that Wuhuda Tools (formerly Cutech in the US) was a distributor for the Cutech brand, wanted to branch out and so reformed under a new name to sell both Cutech and Wahuda branded tools. From your new about page (which I cannot access from work since our websense product won't let me see it, no worries, I can access it from my mobile so I assume it will work at some point - note, the door closer link on your site does not work).

Congratulations on the new distributor and your new site, I wish you luck.


----------



## Cutech (Feb 20, 2020)

> ... I found a press release, not an advertisement, when searching for Cutech Jointers. I found it because they used to sell on their website and Amazon and they all disappeared. (I looked at Amazon for the reviews) and searches lead me to Wahuda back in December.
> 
> So, looking into this more, it appears, from the press release, that Wuhuda Tools (formerly Cutech in the US) was a distributor for the Cutech brand, wanted to branch out and so reformed under a new name to sell both Cutech and Wahuda branded tools. From your new about page (which I cannot access from work since our websense product won t let me see it, no worries, I can access it from my mobile so I assume it will work at some point - note, the door closer link on your site does not work).
> 
> ...


Hi Steven - We are aware of their press release. Everything has been turned over for legal review. We hope to bring clarification to all consumers as soon as possible. Thank you for commenting, we love hearing from customers! 
We are expecting a shipment of additional products soon, and the link for the door closer will fully function when when we receive the product at our location.


----------



## Cutech (Feb 20, 2020)

> ... I found a press release, not an advertisement, when searching for Cutech Jointers. I found it because they used to sell on their website and Amazon and they all disappeared. (I looked at Amazon for the reviews) and searches lead me to Wahuda back in December.
> 
> So, looking into this more, it appears, from the press release, that Wuhuda Tools (formerly Cutech in the US) was a distributor for the Cutech brand, wanted to branch out and so reformed under a new name to sell both Cutech and Wahuda branded tools. From your new about page (which I cannot access from work since our websense product won t let me see it, no worries, I can access it from my mobile so I assume it will work at some point - note, the door closer link on your site does not work).
> 
> ...


Hi Steven - We are aware of their press release. Everything has been turned over for legal review. We hope to bring clarification to all consumers as soon as possible. Thank you for commenting, we love hearing from customers! 
We are expecting a shipment of additional products soon, and the link for the door closer will fully function when when we receive the product at our location.


----------



## Doogle (Jun 29, 2011)

To help clear up why Wahuda is rebranding.

Almost 5 years ago, Cutech Tool was created with the purpose of providing good quality woodworking tools at a reasonable cost by offering our products online rather than in box stores. The company was established and licensed in the State of Tennessee with the office and warehouse located in Memphis. With the name determined and the sales team, tech support, and supplier in place, sales began in April, 2015. The quality, cost, and demand for the product, along with our knowledgeable customer service, resulted in a business that quickly became successful. 
However, after several years, the supplier of our product became more demanding and difficult to deal with resulting in many conflicts and differences of opinion. The supplier even set up his own company on the West Coast, appointed his son as Manager/Director, and mandated that all of our future sales on the West Coast be turned over to this new company. It appears that this company, Cutech Tool operating in San Diego, CA, is claiming to be "the new authorized distributor." 
As the situation became more problematic and stressful, it was decided by the Cutech Tennessee team to pursue a new supplier which would also assist in making improvements and developing a higher-end machine, but with affordable cost still an important factor. After a new supplier was secured, and to avoid any conflict regarding the brand name, it was also decided to "rebrand" our company name and product and begin Wahuda Tool. 
Wahuda Tool has taken off where Cutech Tool left off. We have the same team, tech support, and customer service in place…and we now have a new supplier that allows us to offer an upgraded product line as well as future new products which match our customers' profile. We continue to be excited about Wahuda Tools and the products it will allow us to offer our customers.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking real hard at the Wahuda 6" jointer for the church shop to clean up stiles and door frames. The four sided carbide cutters are very attractive. I'm afraid if I go cheaper, i.e. Cratftsman, Porter Cable, etc., I'll regret it.


----------



## Free_Man (Nov 14, 2020)

It's been more than a year since you posted your review. Based on what you've written, you've really got me interested in the Cutech jointer.

Would you post an update to let us know how you like it now after more than a year of use? 
Is it still as good as you thought up front? 
Any major issues?
Anything you don't like?

Thanks for the initial review!


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

Overall, I still really like this jointer. The rotatable cutter heads are nice, the extensions are more impressive than I thought they would be, and dust collection is excellent. I have ran 100's of boards of all wood types through this thing and it is still going strong. There are two things I am not a fan of. One, I wish it had a bit more power. This is not the machine's fault, I knew what it had when I bought it and it is a bench top model. With that being said, it has run lots of walnut and a small amount of hickory. I just rolled the cut amount down to around 1/32" and it did fine. My main complaint is the fence. I just don't like the design. It can flex a little and overall doesn't seem very sturdy. Squaring it isn't bad at all but somehow it doesn't seem to stay there so I check it frequently. I set co planar on the tables when I got it and that hasn't budged but the fence is finicky. I was going to build a new type of fence for it last summer and never got it done- maybe this winter I can come up with something better.


----------



## Free_Man (Nov 14, 2020)

> Overall, I still really like this jointer.
> ...
> - Knotheadwilly


That says a lot! Thanks for the update


----------



## Free_Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Based on the feedback here and other reviews, I've pulled the trigger. Now begins the impatient drumming of the fingers waiting for it to ship..


----------



## larkhero (5 mo ago)

Update the link to the product
8" Spiral Cutterhead Benchtop Jointer (Black Table) - CUTECH 40180HB
https://cutechtools.us/products/jointer-40180hb

Great jointer for the price. And excellent customer service.


----------

